# My new toy



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It does it all. I getting the tazer attachment for non-paying customers.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

What is the hot and cold cut offs for??


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Love the Great Stuff.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

My bad, its a water heater! Could not tell with all that great stuff on it.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Is it plumbed in backwards, is not the blue handle suppose to go on the right side of heater, or are we color blind? :laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I get it now the inspector said insulate the lines, and that's what got done.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Is it plumbed in backwards, is not the blue handle suppose to go on the right side of heater, or are we color blind? :laughing:


Come on Ron, every one knows it is a HOT water heater, so there must be HOT water coming in! If it were cold water coming in it would be called a water heater:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The valves are for the solar loop. It's a solar heater. BTW great stuff is a great pipe insulator. It's R-value it 6-7 per inch. Way better than armaflex. It just takes FOREVER to install and looks crappy.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeh, but the blue is still the inlet side of the loop right? So I would think that side should be blue so as to indicate inlet


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

For that heater you can put the supply and return on which ever side you want. You just have to change the dip tubes around. Other than esthetics, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> For that heater you can put the supply and return on which ever side you want. You just have to change the dip tubes around. Other than esthetics, it doesn't matter.



I never thought of it like that.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

One up on me!
Learn something new every day.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice meter, must have set you back a few clams. How do you read amps with it.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've got to get the inductive clamp for it. It set me back about $185. I have a fluke t5 for inductive amp testing.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Good idea with the foam, It does have a better R value.


----------



## Bulldog Plumbing (Nov 9, 2008)

Do they make that insulation in 1/2"?


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I think I'll stay with the Armor-Flex.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I use armaflex on other people's plumbing. I used the foam on my heater because I don't care how it looks and installed time was not a factor. I would just crack open a cold one and a can of foam when I was board.


----------

